# Places to Ride - Help



## Team Spawn Bag (Aug 12, 2008)

1st time posting in this section.

Im looking for some help in finding a place to ride. I'm gett'n hitched in july, and we are planning a bachelor weekend in late june. One thing we plan to do is take the dirtbikes and 4 wheelers out one last time -hopefully Im just kidding about that.
Im looking for somewhere to ride that we could go for a day trip. So close to south eastern MI is best. Thanks for the suggestions in advance.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Closest place would be The Mounds in Mt. Morris. It is about an hour from me. So not knowing your exact location. It would be about an hour from you as well. 

Just go up 23 to Mt. Morris rd. Go east on Mt Morris rd you will come up on it. You will need an ORV sticker as well as pay the gate fee. 

The second place would be Silver Lake Sand Dunes. Other then that go north to Bull Run Scramble Area up by Mio.


----------



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

Just a heads up, it is Bull Gap and there are some great trails up there. It is definatly worth the drive.


----------



## Team Spawn Bag (Aug 12, 2008)

bigcountrysg said:


> Closest place would be The Mounds in Mt. Morris.


 
I think we have a winner!
Thanks for the input.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

FishinJoe said:


> Just a heads up, it is Bull Gap and there are some great trails up there. It is definatly worth the drive.


Thanks for the clarfication, I messed up. It is called Bull Gap.


----------



## 2SloSHO (Jan 23, 2008)

The Mounds absolutely blow unless your in a jeep just a heads up.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

2SloSHO said:


> The Mounds absolutely blow unless your in a jeep just a heads up.


 
I had fun when I would go up there with my quad. On a good day you just see who can ride through the ruts of left behind from the big trucks out there. It can be fun and challenging and gives you tons of experince. 

You go to the scramble area when it is dry. You try to traverse over and through the ruts from the trucks. Kinda like rock crawling on a quad.


----------



## Team Spawn Bag (Aug 12, 2008)

Ive been to the mounds before, so yes 2slo, I hear you. Several things come into play with this trip: 1. It needs to be a day trip due to other events for the weekend. 2. I dont need to be going balls out anywhere, since it will be close to the wedding day. (Last big ride, I went down hard and took a handlebar grip to the inner thigh. Lets just say the bruising spread! -I wanted to show people)


----------



## CAMODIAK (Jun 19, 2006)

Gladwin...nice day trip, closet "trail" to Metro area....Exit 190 then left about 10 miles on right....


----------



## Huntmich (Sep 4, 2008)

The bad thing about the mounds is the two way traffic. You gotta watch out for the trucks. You may not be going balls out but they are. I've only been there a few times and try to avoid the place and i live 15 minutes away.


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

Huntmich said:


> The bad thing about the mounds is the two way traffic. You gotta watch out for the trucks. You may not be going balls out but they are. I've only been there a few times and try to avoid the place and i live 15 minutes away.


I think almost ALL ORV/ATV trails are two way traffic here in Michigan.

Go to this site for all MI trails listed and mapped. It will tell you what terrain, which vehicles are allowed, etc.

http://www.vvmapping.com/trails/trailInfoMI.html


----------



## SoggyPaws (Jun 10, 2009)

Huntmich said:


> The bad thing about the mounds is the two way traffic. You gotta watch out for the trucks. You may not be going balls out but they are. I've only been there a few times and try to avoid the place and i live 15 minutes away.


Been to the mounds several times and with the exception of when I was actually stuck in a mud hole I bet I never broke 2000 RPM. The quads are always going far faster than the full size rigs.


----------



## imjon (Apr 6, 2007)

dtg said:


> I think almost ALL ORV/ATV trails are two way traffic here in Michigan.
> 
> Go to this site for all MI trails listed and mapped. It will tell you what terrain, which vehicles are allowed, etc.
> 
> http://www.vvmapping.com/trails/trailInfoMI.html


Thanks for that link, been looking for something a bit better than the DNR stuff. I like the GPS coordinates for parking spots to unload the trailer and the other info on the site.


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

imjon said:


> Thanks for that link, been looking for something a bit better than the DNR stuff. I like the GPS coordinates for parking spots to unload the trailer and the other info on the site.


The guy that put that site together is a member of the Great Lakes Dual Sporters, a club of which I'm also a member. That guy has more stuff mapped out than anybody I know, from seasonal forest roads to two tracks, to single track, orv, atv, MCCCT, just about everything. If you have a Garmin 60 or 60csx, it's pretty much a direct load to GPS unit. Well worth the money for membership for the amount of time he's got into it.


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

Leota trails up by Harrison. great trails.


----------



## Team Spawn Bag (Aug 12, 2008)

We ended up choosing the Mounds in Mt. Morris for the Bachelor Weekend.

We Went
We Rode
We Conquered

Except for a trail connection that I thought was simple wash out. It was waist deep. :lol:

And the best man hugging a Kohler the next morning was priceless


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 21, 2005)

Not sure where you are located, But the closest to me is in Ohio in the Maumee state forest (3390 County Road D Swanton, Ohio 43558) Its not the best but sure is fun.


----------

